# Help Dating A Hamilton Electronic



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi this arrived with the Postie today. I am guessing a 70's model. I am hoping a forum member with a wider knowledge than I could get me nearer the ballpark date wise. :notworthy:

The only numbers on the caseback are 702055-4 Many Thanks in advance.

Please forgive the rubbish snaps.




























Stevo.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Almost certainly has the ESA 9158 which first appeared in 1975....so I'd say somewhere between 1975 and 1980.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't add any more info for dating it above what Paul has already said.

I did have the same model in steel a while back though.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. That gets me somewhere nearer. BTW Gary your house hadn't just been rocked by an earthquake on that unlucky day had it? :naughty: Stunning angled photo.


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

That model was called the "Polaris," obviously recycling a name previously used on an entirely unrelated Electric watch in the 1960s. It appears in stainless steel in the 1974 catalog at $150, with gray dial. In the 1975 catalog the stainless version was upped to $170 and they added the yellow gold electroplate version with stainless back and gilt dial at $195. I don't have a 1976 catalog; in 1977 the stainless version was dropped to $155 and the gold-plated style to $180. Neither appears in 1978.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

hamiltonelectric said:


> That model was called the "Polaris," obviously recycling a name previously used on an entirely unrelated Electric watch in the 1960s. It appears in stainless steel in the 1974 catalog at $150, with gray dial. In the 1975 catalog the stainless version was upped to $170 and they added the yellow gold electroplate version with stainless back and gilt dial at $195. I don't have a 1976 catalog; in 1977 the stainless version was dropped to $155 and the gold-plated style to $180. Neither appears in 1978.


Many Thanks hamiltonelectric really helpful info :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*"Help Dating A Hamilton Electronic"*

I've always preferred brunettes.

Nice piece!


----------

